# rc.conf entry for UE device



## bluetick (Mar 15, 2013)

I have a Linksys USB wired network adapter that uses the UE driver. My /etc/rc.conf's ifconfig_ue0 entry returns a device not found error on boot. What is the proper way to set the IP for this device?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 15, 2013)

Can you post the output of ifconfig(8)? We'd also like to know the version of FreeBSD.


----------



## bluetick (Mar 15, 2013)

```
ue0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=80000<LINKSTATE>
        ether c8:d7:19:ee:1a:c5
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: Ethernet autoselect (none)
        status: no carrier
```
From dmesg


```
ugen2.2: <vendor 0x0b95> at usbus2
axe0: <vendor 0x0b95 product 0x7720, rev 2.00/0.01, addr 2> on usbus2
ue0: <USB Ethernet> on axe0
ue0: Ethernet address: c8:d7:19:ee:1a:c5
```

FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE


----------



## bluetick (Mar 15, 2013)

The only entry I find in /dev/ is the ugen2.2. I may have to run a script to set an IP after all the devices are linked on boot?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 15, 2013)

Ah, I think this is because it's not build into the kernel. Add this to /boot/loader.conf:

```
if_axe_load="YES"
```


----------



## bluetick (Mar 15, 2013)

Still getting 'device not found'. 'File exists' error message on `kldload axe_load`; on a computer without a axe device.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 15, 2013)

It's `# kldload if_axe`


----------

